# Robusto's Cigar Lounge, 01-26-08



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

These are some of the pics fromm the Chili Cook Off/Herf at Robusto's Cigar Lounge last night. It was truly an amazing experience. I want to thank everybody who attended for the hospitality and generousness. For those that didn't (or couldn't) make it, you missed an AWESOME time.

And for those wondering, the ashtray is one of MANY that looked like that by the end of the night.

the *Arganese Maduro Chairman *is what I ended up with after the Cigar Pass.

Oh yea, Rachel was there, too whoohoo wish you guys were there!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for coming out! It was really great having you guys down here in Houston. I really enjoyed getting to talk to you guys. I still can not believe how much fun it was.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah i absolutely had a blast. great place, great smokes, great people, free pepsi. :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looked like it was a wonderful time. The blonde is smoken!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

By the way, where is Robusto's located? Thanks, David


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> By the way, where is Robusto's located? Thanks, David


Katy, TX


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice crowd.lots of fun i'm sure


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, Milton!!! Very jealous of the herfs you guys put together. Too bad you're wearing that jersey, though :brick: If it wasn't Urlacher, I'd make more jokes, but he kicks ass.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, not that she is not pretty, but that model looks amazingly better in the picture then she does in real life...BTW, looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wow, not that she is not pretty, but that model looks amazingly better in the picture then she does in real life...BTW, looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


I agree. I thought the same thing.:wazzapp:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wow, not that she is not pretty, but that model looks amazingly better in the picture then she does in real life...BTW, looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


When did you see her in "real Life" Greg?? Aren't you looking at two pictures of her?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nics pics!! We all had a great time!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

baboruger said:


> When did you see her in "real Life" Greg?? Aren't you looking at two pictures of her?


Well I was there and I do have to agree with Greg. She looks a lot better in the ad picture. Goes to show what special lighting, makeup artist and photographer can do. She was pretty, but she looks way hotter in the cigar ad.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> Well I was there and I do have to agree with Greg. She looks a lot better in the ad picture. Goes to show what special lighting, makeup artist and photographer can do. She was pretty, but she looks way hotter in the cigar ad.


I think that is always the case, I could be made to look like a model with...wait I take that back no I could not. LOL

Looks like a great time! Illinois still can't has a ways to go to keep up with the Texans!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I think that is always the case, I could be made to look like a model with...wait I take that back no I could not. LOL


I would like to see that at our next herf!! Yes, I really would. I've got a nice big Legend Green for ya :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I would like to see that at our next herf!! Yes, I really would. I've got a nice big Legend Green for ya :biggrin:


I'll think about it... :mumbles: Any other offers?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, I too agreed that she "DID" look better in the ad. BUT that was until I saw the Playboy spread she's in. Something like Hottest Housewives Special Edition that I don't think is even out or just came out. But to sit there and look at the magazine pictorial and then look at her in person. Its just not something you can do everyday! All in all I had one hell of a time chatting with folks. I believe there was maybe four of us remaining when the place was closing at 2 a.m.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Yes, I too agreed that she "DID" look better in the ad. BUT that was until I saw the Playboy spread she's in. Something like Hottest Housewives Special Edition that I don't think is even out or just came out. But to sit there and look at the magazine pictorial and then look at her in person. Its just not something you can do everyday! All in all I had one hell of a time chatting with folks. I believe there was maybe four of us remaining when the place was closing at 2 a.m.


I will have to pick one up for my hubby and have to check it out.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> I will have to pick one up for my hubby and have to check it out.


My wife would never even wisper such words.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics and we had a great time. It was great meeting the new people.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, PICK UP 10 copies if you can because they are HOT!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Yes, I too agreed that she "DID" look better in the ad. BUT that was until I saw the Playboy spread she's in. Something like Hottest Housewives Special Edition that I don't think is even out or just came out. But to sit there and look at the magazine pictorial and then look at her in person. Its just not something you can do everyday! All in all I had one hell of a time chatting with folks. *I believe there was maybe four of us remaining when the place was closing at 2 a.m*.


yes we did! we closed the place DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome i say...simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pics Milton! Was a great time, and good to meet you and Mike. Glad y'all good make it to the event!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

baboruger said:


> My wife would never even wisper such words.


Yeah, that night I told my fiance...go get a copy of Playboy so you can have Rachel sign it.

Best Herf yet! So what are we doing next month?

I participated in my first ever cigar pass and I ended up with an Oliva Materblend 3. Thanks Milton.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... You ended up with an MB3? <G> That's an excellent stick!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Yeah, that night I told my fiance...go get a copy of Playboy so you can have Rachel sign it.
> 
> Best Herf yet! So what are we doing next month?
> 
> I participated in my first ever cigar pass and I ended up with an Oliva Materblend 3. Thanks Milton.


Squid® can't play in public until the beginning of March, 2008... Long boring story, but I'll start attending events after that date...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wow, not that she is not pretty, but that model looks amazingly better in the picture then she does in real life...BTW, looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


Actually, in my opinion it was the opposite. The pic here doesn't do her justice, and as good as the ad was, she looked even better in person. I don't understand it, but it appears she doesn't photograph as well as she looks. Most of the night she had her hair covering her forehead, which looks much better IMHO.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Milton, thanks for sharing the pix. I'm glad you guys had a good time and were able to make it down for this herf. I see you ended up with the Arganese Maduro Chairman in the pass. That's one of the cigars Troy and I brought back from our trip to the Dominican last week. The Maduro line is actually my favorite of the Arganese brand. We got to smoke everything they make (as much as we wanted ) and I kept going back to the Maduro's. Guess you could say it came "straight from the factory!" Very good flavor, so hope you enjoy it. Hope you see you at some future herfs as well!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid® can't play in public until the beginning of March, 2008... Long boring story, but I'll start attending events after that date...


Looking forward to it Tim!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Yeah, that night I told my fiance...go get a copy of Playboy so you can have Rachel sign it.
> 
> Best Herf yet! So what are we doing next month?
> 
> I participated in my first ever cigar pass and I ended up with an Oliva Materblend 3. Thanks Milton.


My pleasure, Mel (if i can call you that...lol)


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm assuming Squid is on house arrest or he's probably in the "doghouse!" Maybe next time?!?!?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Hey Milton, thanks for sharing the pix. I'm glad you guys had a good time and were able to make it down for this herf. I see you ended up with the Arganese Maduro Chairman in the pass. That's one of the cigars Troy and I brought back from our trip to the Dominican last week. The Maduro line is actually my favorite of the Arganese brand. We got to smoke everything they make (as much as we wanted ) and I kept going back to the Maduro's. Guess you could say it came "straight from the factory!" Very good flavor, so hope you enjoy it. Hope you see you at some future herfs as well!


hey Rhonda, i don't know if the *Arganese Maduro Chairman *needs to sit up for a while in the humi or if its ready to smoke but i'm not gonna chance it (unless you think its ready...i cant wait!). i'm gonna let it sit for a while before i torch it. tell Troy i said "thanks a *million*"!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

aljrka said:


> I'm assuming Squid is on house arrest or he's probably in the "doghouse!" Maybe next time?!?!?


Squid® will not be available to the public until around March 1st...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> hey Rhonda, i don't know if the *Arganese Maduro Chairman *needs to sit up for a while in the humi or if its ready to smoke but i'm not gonna chance it (unless you think its ready...i cant wait!). i'm gonna let it sit for a while before i torch it. tell Troy i said "thanks a *million*"!


Well, you know, all the cigars we were smoking while we were there, were just brought over from the factory. I think they would stock up the house with a box of each "flavor" just prior to each tour arriving and we smoked the heck out of 'em. (Of course, the climate in the Dominican was like being in a big outdoor humidor. ) So, as with anything, letting it rest may add to it, but I wouldn't be overly concerned about it. If you want it to acclimate to your preferred humidity, let it sit for a few days w/ your other sticks (you know, give it the squeeze test). I think a couple of the guys had one or two torpedos that had draw issues, but I always have draw issues with torpedos. If so, just clip off a little bit more and smoke away. Hope you like the flavor!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> My pleasure, Mel (if i can call you that...lol)


Of course....you can call me Mel, it would be an honor.


----------

